# chat, friday, 3 h 45 PM



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

If someone is there

Cyn xxx


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi 
i'd like to talk but can't get the time thing organised. i can't work out what time it is on the board


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I will implement a global time script this evening.

Meaning, it will be SERVER time. Everyone will see the same thing.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

thankyou rev


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Its ready I'm just figuring out where I can put it. I can't put it in a post as its a script..

I think the temp fix will be to create a new page and put a link in the forum description..


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

that sounds good


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Give this a test.

It should be Eastern time.

Ex. its 4:03PM here now so it will render as 16:03

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/time.php


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

yea that works. it's 21:24 here and it says 16:27


----------

